# Gander mountain in grandville, mi



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> No Sir...
> I ain't been out in so long I forget what they look like!
> :yikes:
> I'd love to get out, but work always seems to get in the way.
> ...


I know a guy who got a biggun Thursday when he was too sick to work. I would've called but what's the odds of 2 people being sick on the same day?


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I called today to see if they had off shore boards & they didn't. I checked there website and they don't have them there either. I checked Frank's and they have them on sale for $22. They're around $38 at Cabelas.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

brigeton said:


> I know a guy who got a biggun Thursday when he was too sick to work. I would've called but what's the odds of 2 people being sick on the same day?


:lol: :lol:
Right!
I guess it's just the G-ville store in GR that's turning the soft white under belly for Cabela's to kick their hiney on down the road...
Talk about non-compete wimps....
:rant:
I did get a good price on some Rippin' Raps & Do-Jiggers...
Did "that guy" give any detail on the biggun??


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

I needed 2 carts....this is just the ice gear I grabbed...wife had a full cart also....saved close to $500 off the total sale....

They are going to go from aprox 1500 gun inventorty to 8000...Thats what I been hearing from a fairly reliable source..? Time will tell...No longer going to be selling clothing or fishing merchendise. 

We walked out of there with Ice fishing boots and winter coats for the whole family...



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

So are vexilars on clearance too? I want an fl20

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Right!
> I guess it's just the G-ville store in GR that's turning the soft white under belly for Cabela's to kick their hiney on down the road...
> Talk about non-compete wimps....
> ...


10lb4oz on the north side, 6am


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Are the rods still at 25% off or has it bumped up? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

I know everything was supposed to bump this week. If it was 25 last week supposed to bump to 50 sometime this week.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

scHWEET!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

MR. Clown Man said:


> scHWEET!


Like you really need more fishing stuff!! :evil:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DonP said:


> Like you really need more fishing stuff!! :evil:


It's kL0wN b0Y!!! :evilsmile
*YES. YES, YES I do!*
(look who's talking!!!)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Maybe I'll go tomorrow after the "salty mine experience"!


----------

